# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  talk2lift, voice controlled elevator system, Entranet, Thessaloniki, Greece

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Entranet

Home page - entranet.gr/en/products/talk2lift.html

Website - talk2lift.com

youtube.com/TalkandLift

----------


## Airicist

Talk and Lift - The Voice Controlled Elevator 

 Uploaded on Nov 16, 2009




> Talk and Lift is an innovative product by EntraNet which enables voice control over conventional elevators.

----------


## Airicist

Talk2Lift - Elevator Speech Recognition System 

 Published on Aug 25, 2013




> talk2lift brings the power of speech recognition on any elevator cabin, enabling passengers to voice-control the lift.

----------


## Airicist

Burnistoun S1E1 - Voice Recognition Elevator - ELEVEN! (humor)

----------


## Airicist

Talk2Lift - Elevator Speech Recognition System

Published on Aug 25, 2013




> talk2lift brings the power of speech recognition on any elevator cabin, enabling passengers to voice-control the lift.

----------

